# Lr Cloud and iCloud Photos - watchout?



## carlosfandango (Sep 27, 2019)

My primary workflow now is everything going into Lr Cloud. Manually importing DSLR pics on the Mac app and automatically importing photos taken on the iPhone. This works fine.

However. The new “night mode” and dynamic photos etc on iOS makes me want to have Apple store a copy as well. Extra backup is no bad thing so I’m tempted to turn on iCloud Photos on my phone.

But...I’m worried that if I have the phone upload to iCloud, it may delete the master on the phone and replace it with a smaller smart preview, which may mean that gets uploaded to Lr instead of or as well as the master photo?

i know I can change iCloud settings to keep the original download on my phone, but the way this is phrased, it appears that every photo in my iCloud would be pulled down to the phone.

does anyone else have Lr Cloud and iCloud Photos happily co-existing?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 27, 2019)

carlosfandango said:


> My primary workflow now is everything going into Lr Cloud. Manually importing DSLR pics on the Mac app and automatically importing photos taken on the iPhone. This works fine.
> 
> However. The new “night mode” and dynamic photos etc on iOS makes me want to have Apple store a copy as well. Extra backup is no bad thing so I’m tempted to turn on iCloud Photos on my phone.
> 
> ...does anyone else have Lr Cloud and iCloud Photos happily co-existing?


 I’m not sure if you will find any one with a happy coexistence. 

I turned of the iCloud back up of Photos and the iCloud backup of Lightroom as both were copies of the phone originals and redundant. With Lightroom backup to the Adobe cloud every image original is saved to the cloud and ultimately to my Lightroom Classic

You can still use the Photos app locally, but you will need to manage storage of the Photos images as they will continue to eat up local storage on the iDevice. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

